

The surprising workforce crisis of 2030 - zaphar
http://www.ted.com/talks/rainer_strack_the_surprising_workforce_crisis_of_2030_and_how_to_start_solving_it_now

======
zaphar
I found this an interesting somewhat data driven talk about forecasting labor
needs and I'm wondering what the rest of HN thinks of it.

